# Spanish On Palafox



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I work down town and a coworker and I walk down to Palafox Pier everyday at lunch. We just got back from there and damn do I wish I had my pole with me. There are a bunch of Spanish knockin the hell out of some bait down there right now. There might be some small kings mixed in too. I think I will head down there after work and see if they still want to play.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

where is that


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Matt09 (8/6/2008)*where is that


Get on Palafox and go south till you hit water.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

HAHAHA yea that's all the directions you need. It's not a pier like you see out at the beach but it's a little park with fountains the kids can play in. I went down there after work yesterday but the wind was blowing and the water was pretty choppy. I was there about an hour and worked a couple different lures with only a couple of hits, nothing big. I saw a couple schools of nice size schools ofmullet and a couple of other fish but couldn't tell what they were because of the chop. I did see someone catch a small black drum. Hell it beats sitting at home. 

This time of year when the spanish and kings are in the bay you can usually find some action there in the mornings. If I remember right the winning spanish for last years RFRA tournament was caught on the Palafox pier.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

im gonna go try it out there in a bout a hour, see ya


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck to ya! I was down there a few minutes ago. The water is flat but didn't see any fish. They are getting set up for the tournament this weekend.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah i noticed when i got there and i ditched and went to the pier.


----------

